# stopping digging?



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

we have a 10 month old spaniel mix who likes to dig. I've been filling the holes with her feces, which seems to help prevent her from continuing to dig that hole, but she'll just start a new hole somewhere else.

any advice on getting her to stop the behavior all together?

I am aware it is probably because she is bored, but I can't babysit her every moment she's outside - she needs to become more independent


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Shock collar. My wife has threatened to use it on me to stop my snoring.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I read a story about someone making a sand pit with treats buried for 2 JD terriers.
I guess it 'trained' them to only dig there.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Concrete


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Dog booties. Or clip her nails so short it hurts her to dig. Ya ya, cruelty and all that....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If you can afford it, a trench all the way around your parameter fencing full of concrete is the best way! In my situation I laid some 1-1/2 ' wide galvanized baby-chicken fencing parallel to the ground and connected it to the bottom of the regular fencing. Then I strategically placed some large rock or some longs on top just to make sure it stays down. This works!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> baby-chicken fencing


What is 'baby' chicken fencing?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It is regular chicken wire but has smaller holes than wire used for adult chickens.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> It is regular chicken wire but has smaller holes than wire used for adult chickens.


I only know of 1" and 2", hex hole measured from flat to flat.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Maybe it is the 1" hole wire. Never measured but sounds right.


----------



## kevinb (May 31, 2017)

We're also dealing with the same issues. We have a 6 month old german shepherd. We haven't cured it yet but I've noticed that it really only occurs if she hasn't been able to burn off some energy. Typically I take her for a good run and a solid game of fetch with the Chuckit (a tennis ball with a thrower) However, when I'm on shift, mixed with my wife's work schedule, our dog can see some periods of limited activity. This seems to be when the digging occurs. I know this doesn't answer your question...I'm in the same boat but this is just what I have noticed with our dog digging holes. I assume it's a case of displacing energy but this is our first puppy in many years and our first time dealing with this.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

A tired dog is a good dog. Many (Most?) dogs need way more exercise than we humans expect them to. 1 - 2 hours a day is about right for most active breeds (although some need more) and don't forget to add some mental activities (training, puzzles, feeder kong, etc.)


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I've seen dogs dig and stuff their nose in the dirt hole while trying to catch moles. Maybe they were onto a scent...


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

mnn2501 said:


> A tired dog is a good dog. Many (Most?) dogs need way more exercise than we humans expect them to. 1 - 2 hours a day is about right for most active breeds (although some need more) and don't forget to add some mental activities (training, puzzles, feeder kong, etc.)


Buy the dog a pet cat to chase?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

You bought a high energy breed. The puppy is bored. If you don't have time for her, sell her or shoot her in the head. Then buy a stuffed animal.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Tyler520 said:


> I am aware it is probably because she is bored, but I can't babysit her every moment she's outside - she needs to become more independent


She is becoming independent - by digging holes.
I kind of agree with the above poster (except for the shooting part)
If you don't have time for a dog, don't get a dog, or get a couch potato breed.

We didn't research our breed when we got her and have had to really step up 'our game' with daily trips to the dog park, and even doggie day care at times to get her enough exercise.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Buy a shovel and help her, think of it as a team building exercise. Seth


----------

